# Altima SE-R Listed in November Motor Trend



## Clayton_SE-R (Feb 13, 2005)

There is a comparison between the Altima SE-R, Gallant Ralliart, Camry SE, and Mailbu SS in a 6-page article. It was a fairly good read with the SE-R being rated as 2nd overall behind the Camry SE. However, it does state that the SE-R is the way to go if "you are leaning more towards the sport than the sedan."

I was disappointed to see that all cars used in the article were automatic transmissions. This disappointment comes from the author stating the shift lag in the SE-R.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

You know what, Clayton... I was a lil disappointed myself at the comment. I assume that as good as their drivers are, they have a very objective point-of-view based on ALL the different cars they test out. But, I will say this. I know a few guys out here in so cal that work for XS-Engineering and all these guys drive are 400 whp+ cars. They drove my car around the lot just to play a lil and all of them said that the trans in my car was surprising quick. I hadnt messed with the flywheel at the time, so I took that as a great compliment. I mean, there always is room for improvement, but its pretty good from the factory. Lastly, I might add that I have had a couple new Camry SE's try me, and it was a very short lived moment. Granted my car has some work done to it, but still I know its limits. That car does not seem as fast as my car did the day I got it from the dealership. I would think that the 6M trans SE-R would edge out the Camry SE in every straight line race. But, it still was nice that we hold our own against all the sport-sedans in the 25-35k range.


----------

